# 62264 by CRNA



## missyah20 (Apr 28, 2010)

Is code 62264 payable to a CRNA by Medicare?

Thanks!


----------



## dwaldman (Apr 28, 2010)

Was the CRNA requested to do this service in a hospital setting or had he seen the patient previously and scheduled this procedure with the patient?


----------



## missyah20 (Apr 29, 2010)

This was done as an outpt at the hosp and this was a scheduled procedure.  The CRNA is located in Iowa and they are not medically directed.


----------



## dwaldman (Apr 29, 2010)

Are looking for if they are allowed according to state laws to perform certain pain management procedures or if it will be reimbursed?  I didn't know that  CRNAs were usually trained to do this type of procedure.


----------

